
Apple’s aging email app opens the door for another contender - colincarter41
Apple Mail is, like the company’s other core apps, displaying what looks to me like a gradual deterioration in quality. Its biggest problem is a technical incompatibility that makes it slow to receive messages from Google’s Gmail, which now has a billion users.
======
chmaynard
I recommend that you write a blog post on this topic, and try to support your
assertions with formal evidence and citations. When you're done, post a link
to your blog post on Hacker News.

~~~
chmaynard
Also, please report any issues with Apple Mail here:
[https://developer.apple.com/bug-reporting/](https://developer.apple.com/bug-
reporting/). Whatever the problem is, it won't get fixed if you don't report
it to Apple.

------
softinio
I must admit inbox by gmail is so good I am never going to need to use a mail
client on any computer ever again.

If you havent tried it give it a try. Its workflow is different and until you
get used to it you wont appreciate it.

------
BjoernKW
There are various competitors already and every few months or so another one
seems to crop up.

The reason I keep using Apple Mail is that those competitors for the most part
don't offer these features (at least to my knowledge there's not a single
competing solution out there that supports all of them):

\- non-GMail accounts (Exchange, standard IMAP etc.)

\- email encryption

\- multiple signatures for multiple accounts

~~~
SyneRyder
I'm pretty sure Postbox would tick all of those boxes. I definitely use non-
GMail accounts and multiple signatures - each account has a different default
signature, and I can change the signature on individual messages on the fly.

Not sure about encryption, but it's bound to have a PGP plugin or something
similar. Postbox is partly derived from Thunderbird, so it would probably
satisfy your requirements as well.

Edit: Just realized that I've assumed Apple Mail refers to the Mac version.
I'm not sure about iOS, but the new Microsoft Outlook (rebranded Acompli)
might do some of those things. Personally I use mobile only for triage, and
write emails when I'm on my laptop.

------
chmaynard
You're referring to the Mail app on the Mac, correct? I have two email
accounts, gmail and icloud. Mail seems to handle them both very well in OS X,
except for Search on the gmail server.

------
AznHisoka
The alternative is gmail, either the native app or web version. Case closed.
Nothing to see here.

------
manibatra
Using Airmail since long instead of the stock mail app. Could not be happier.

